# Nightmare on the dog walk!



## Overread (Oct 18, 2011)

Pure and utter horror!






http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6048/6259448066_c959761ecb_o.jpg


Thankfully there was a backup collar attached at the same time to the first one! :mrgreen:


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 18, 2011)

Great shot.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful dog! Is that a Husky?


----------



## StringThing (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like the Halti was a bit loose or too big for the dog.  Our huge goof of a German Shepherd male does that sometimes if we let it a bit loose.  Yes, thankfully there is a back up tether to his collar.

Nice shot too!


----------



## Overread (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks guys 
Jethro - yep husky! 
String - yeah its a tricky thing with her cause her head and neck are just a mass of thick fur, so you can't put it on too tight because then its too tight for her; but if its not on quite tight enough it can slip over the fur.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2011)

Good shot. Crisp! Good focus! Good timing! You're hired! My sister has a wedding coming up--can you shoot that?


----------



## gsgary (Oct 19, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Good shot. Crisp! Good focus! Good timing! You're hired! My sister has a wedding coming up--can you shoot that?



Your not up to it , lovely dog


----------



## Overread (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Derrel - but er as for the Wedding - er --- I er - I don't think I'm ready to face the online wedding photographer hounds just quite yet; I mean I am only an amateur


Thanks Gary!


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 19, 2011)

If you aren't careful Huskies will walk you.

My cousin had a Husky and my mom was like "Oh yeah I can walk him...I've walked plenty of dogs."

Well out of their house and into their garage was a long staircase.

That dog drug her down the entire staircase...she was kicking and screaming the whole way.

We tried to tell her.


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 19, 2011)

He doesn't appear to enjoy walking at all.....


----------



## Overread (Oct 19, 2011)

JAC526 - yep huskies do love their walks - the faster the better for them 

paul - more the other way around, she wanted to keep digging the hole she'd started whilst others wanted to move on.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 20, 2011)

Snows coming JNA Dasher Wooden Snow Dog Sled Wood Kicksled | eBay


----------



## Meekminx (Oct 20, 2011)

As a dog walker, this photo made me gasp! And then I read you had a secondary collar on... I applaud your intelligence! 

Huskies (assuming) are amazing at dog parks. I love watching them really get to run off that energy. So much poise, so much power! 

Amazing shot!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice!!!:thumbup:


----------

